# Anyone Glasgow based and get appointment through for Ninewells



## Roxabell (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey we have had an appointment at GRI and signed up to say we would go to Edinburgh or Dundee if it meant we were seen quicker. 

Obviously we want things moving ASAP but just wondered if anyone else had done this and how much time off work they required? I.e. How many appointments? and can you get blood work and scans completed nearer home?


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Roxabell

I've also signed up to be transferred to Edinburgh or Dundee and we were told that we would need to travel for all scans/bloods.  The GRI consultant said it would be roughly 6 appointments.

Hope this helps.

X


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys. Don't know how you are getting on as I see that your posts are from a few months back. Hopefully you have received the information you need but - just in case you haven't...

I was on the waiting list at GRI and got a call in Jan 2014 to offer me the chance of transferring to Dundee or Edinburgh. I was told that if I transferred to Dundee, I would start my treatment in "2-3 months" or Edin in "5-6 months". So, I chose Dundee. Well, those time frames were pretty optimistic! I did get my initial screening appointment in March 2014 but then treatment didn't start until August. 

If I remember correctly, after the initial screening appointment (where basically you go and fill in a whole lot of forms and they tell you a bit about treatment protocols - I think also you might do blood tests, like HIV and Hepatitis) I got a letter in July asking me to phone up on the first day of my August period. They put me on the short protocol - so I don't know what happens for the standard long protocol. When I phoned, I got given an appointment for the next day (cycle day 2), when they did a baseline ultrasound scan to make sure the womb lining was thin. They also gave me drugs (cetrotide and Gonal-F) and showed me how to use them. I was to take the Cetrotide for 3 days and then also start taking the Gonal-F (one injection in the morning, one in the evening). The next appointment I had was on cycle day 9 - i week after the baseline scan. Then, 2 days later (cycle day 11), I had one more scan. Then, 2 more days later (cycle day 13), they did the egg collection. I had OHSS, so my IVF treatment was paused at that point. But otherwise, I would have had the embryo transfer 5 days later. So - all being well - only 4 appointments would have been necessary and at least one of those fell on the weekend.

Good luck guys. 

Beware of OHSS if you have PCOS. I've heard this has happened to quite a few Ninewells patients. My AMH was very high and they started me on a very high dose of Gonal-F (225mg) and didn't monitor my estrogen levels until it was too late. If you have PCOS and high AMH, it might be worth asking for an extra monitoring appointment to see how you are responding to the Gonal-F. At the time, I was glad that I didn't have to travel and take more time off work, but now I am back on the waiting list waiting for a frozen embryo transfer which might not happen until late Jan/early Feb, which is pretty frustrating.


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys. Don't know how you are getting on as I see that your posts are from a few months back. Hopefully you have received the information you need but - just in case you haven't...

I was on the waiting list at GRI and got a call in Jan 2014 to offer me the chance of transferring to Dundee or Edinburgh. I was told that if I transferred to Dundee, I would start my treatment in "2-3 months" or Edin in "5-6 months". So, I chose Dundee. Well, those time frames were pretty optimistic! I did get my initial screening appointment in March 2014 but then treatment didn't start until August. 

If I remember correctly, after the initial screening appointment (where basically you go and fill in a whole lot of forms and they tell you a bit about treatment protocols - I think also you might do blood tests, like HIV and Hepatitis) I got a letter in July asking me to phone up on the first day of my August period. They put me on the short protocol - so I don't know what happens for the standard long protocol. When I phoned, I got given an appointment for the next day (cycle day 2), when they did a baseline ultrasound scan to make sure the womb lining was thin. They also gave me drugs (cetrotide and Gonal-F) and showed me how to use them. I was to take the Cetrotide for 3 days and then also start taking the Gonal-F (one injection in the morning, one in the evening). The next appointment I had was on cycle day 9 - i week after the baseline scan. Then, 2 days later (cycle day 11), I had one more scan. Then, 2 more days later (cycle day 13), they did the egg collection. I had OHSS, so my IVF treatment was paused at that point. But otherwise, I would have had the embryo transfer 5 days later. So - all being well - only 4 appointments would have been necessary and at least one of those fell on the weekend.

Good luck guys. 

Beware of OHSS if you have PCOS. I've heard this has happened to quite a few Ninewells patients. My AMH was very high and they started me on a very high dose of Gonal-F (225mg) and didn't monitor my estrogen levels until it was too late. If you have PCOS and high AMH, it might be worth asking for an extra monitoring appointment to see how you are responding to the Gonal-F. At the time, I was glad that I didn't have to travel and take more time off work, but now I am back on the waiting list waiting for a frozen embryo transfer which might not happen until late Jan/early Feb, which is pretty frustrating.


----------

